# Costco



## FloRider (Sep 8, 2008)

I know you have to be a member to purchase stuff at Sam's Club, but is it the same deal for Costco?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes.  Although I suspect google would have answered your simple yes/no question in less time than it took you to type that.

--Bushytails


----------



## surfspc (Jul 7, 2011)

Haha what a funny answer.  Yes, it would have took you ten seconds to google that.  But hey, you got your question answered


----------

